# [EVDL] Silly Segway, tricks are for kids



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A curious vehicle indeed. I've seen something similar in Popular Science or 
Popular Mechanics. That one had a different name, but virtually the same 
configuration. Top speed on the other one was fifty to sixty miles per hour. 
I've recently noted that that same vehicle was modified to have side-by-side 
wheels which change to tandem configuration (motorcycle style) when over 20 mph.

Such gymnastics would indicate a solution for which there is no problem, in my 
opinion. With a top speed of 25 mph, the Ryno is going to need a brave operator.

I own a Focus Designs Self-Balancing Unicycle, with a top speed of 15 mph and a 
range of 15 miles, but I won't take it that fast. A self-balancing device such 
as the SBU and the Ryno use gyro-feedback motor control. When you lean forward, 
the controller speeds up to keep the wheel under you. Eventually, you reach the 
point where there is no speed buffer remaining, and you lose balance, forward, 
at the vehicle's top speed. I speak from experience with SBU v1.0 and will never 
do that again. SBU v2.0 has a new design which includes a very slight 
oscillation at the higher speed, to warn the foolish.

The video in the link does not show the operator performing a stop, and there 
should be no brakes of the conventional sense. Braking is performed on the SBU 
by leaning to the rear, which causes regenerative braking (up to 11 percent) to 
keep the wheel under the operator. The sense of control is very enjoyable and 
the reality of control is accurate. 


The larger Ryno may be easier to balance with the low profile tire, but the 
weight is a tad excessive.

I've seen Segways operated by law enforcement and tourists on beach tours and 
the operators tend to look a tad geeky. I don't think the SBU or the Ryno suffer 
from that.
------------------------------


Original Message: 13
From: brucedp2 <[email protected]>


RYNO Micro-Cycle: Segway-unicycle cross, but Way-Way Cooler

http://www.earthtechling.com/2011/01/ryno-like-a-segway-but-way-way-cooler/
[image & video] RYNO Like A Segway, But Way, Way Cooler
by Pete Danko, January 31st, 2011

At first glance, the RYNO Motors Micro-Cycle looks like something that
could only exist in Portlandia, the hilarious send-up on Portland, 
Ore., from Fred Armisen and Carrie Brownstein. But the Micro-Cycle ? 
described aptly by Sustainable Business Oregon as ?a cross between a 
unicycle and a Segway? ? appears to be chugging along from wild idea 
to reality: The company said it?s now working with five engineering 
students at the nearby Washington State University-Vancouver campus 
to conduct tests on the machine.

RYNO said the students were building ?a five-foot-high dynamometer 
test stand, which will be used to simulate performance and gather 
data about the Micro-Cycle?s overall quality and durability.? That 
feedback, the company said, will be used to make any final tweaks 
before production begins.

According to the spec sheet on the RYNO Motors website, Prototype II 
of the Micro-Cycle weighs 125 lbs., has a max speed of 25 mph and a 
range of 30 miles, and it takes 90 minutes to charge its lithium iron
phosphate battery. But the thing you?re wondering about might be this:
How does someone not practiced at the art of unicycle riding not fall
down when using it? Alas, the ?Rider Safety Features? page of the 
RYNO website is empty.

Hey, it?s a young startup. But designer Chris Hoffmann, who got the 
idea for the vehicle after his daughter told him about a one-wheeled 
motorcycle she saw in a video game, has explained in interviews that 
mechanical and computer-controlled features make it safe and easy to 
use after a little practice. [ rynomotors.wordpress.com
? 2011 EarthTechling]

End of Original Message


------------------------------



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110203/e6fe7969/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

